

SMS Relay in 99 Lines of Code - alain94040
http://blog.letslunch.com/2011/02/14/sms-relay-for-letslunch-in-only-99-lines-of-code/

======
geoffc
Neat use of an SMS anonymous relay, very cool! Ditto on Twilio, we use it at
GroupFlier.com and love it, definitely an enabling platform.

~~~
alain94040
Twilio is great. I was hoping I could get this feature coded in a day.
Actually, it was done after 2 hours.

------
jrockway
This seems to have the same problem that mail relays have; you just try
setting your caller ID to every phone number, and then you can spam people in
a way that looks like it's LetsLunch spamming them.

~~~
alain94040
That sounds like a really inefficient way to spam people. You might as well
send text messages to random numbers directly.

------
JonnieCache
Expected this to use the osmocomBB open source GSM stack. Disappointed.

<http://bb.osmocom.org>

------
wiks
Anybody got the invitation code?

~~~
alain94040
Try "HNWIKS".

